# Happy Birthday Andy M.



## taxlady (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy Birthday 
@Andy M. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy birthday, Andy!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 1, 2022)

Wow, *Happy Birthday Andy!*   I'll have some shrimp in your honour tonight!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you have a great day!  Stay safe!


----------



## Silversage (Dec 1, 2022)

Have a great year, my friend.  May it be your best ever!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy Birthday Andy.  I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 1, 2022)

Hope you have a great birthday Andy.  Seems we have a lot in common so I bet this day is just another day.
Happy Birthday Andy!


----------



## Marlingardener (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy Birthday! You add so much to this forum--I hope all the goodness comes right back at you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy birthday, Andy! Have a great day - and eat dessert first.


----------



## cookiecrafter (Dec 2, 2022)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2022)

Thank you all. I truly appreciate your good wishes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 2, 2022)

Belated birthday wishes, Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2022)

THANKS.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 2, 2022)

Any special Birthday Dinner ?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2022)

Actually, no. The 1st is my B'Day. The third is SO's. So tonight we had takeout Chinese.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 4, 2022)

Happy belated b-day to both your SO and you @Andy M. !!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 22, 2022)

Wow, really missed this one!  So close to mine, 5th. 
So very, very late happy birthday wishes to both of you! 
Along with some well wishing to get better soon!

edit:
OMG....   just saw that I did post, 
that's OK, you need some cheering up - have some more birthday cake, it will make you both feel better.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Wow, really missed this one!  So close to mine, 5th.
> So very, very late happy birthday wishes to both of you!
> Along with some well wishing to get better soon!
> 
> ...



Thanks again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2022)

Happy belated birthday, Andy. So sorry you're sick on your birthday. I hope you and SO feel better soon.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> Happy belated birthday, Andy. So sorry you're sick on your birthday. I hope you and SO feel better soon.


Thanks GG. B'Day was on the first of the month. I appreciate that you care enough to respond twice!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks GG. B'Day was on the first of the month. I appreciate that you care enough to respond twice!


LOL! Thanks @dragnlaw


----------

